# How to get wireless internet working??

## snakeo2

Here is my situation, I have a box working running gentoo, my girlfriend has a laptop running XP. I have highspeed internet via cable (comcast). the modem comcast provide hooks up to a d-link 524 wireless router. I have PCI wireless adapter that I will installing tonight to my gentoo box. my mobo has an onboard ethernet port as well. my question is there a tutorial that walks you through the set up ? i want to be able to pick up the wireless signal from my d-link 524 on my gentoo box and also have my girlfriend's laptop pick up the same signal. her laptop is working already, my gentoo box is the only one with no internet.  Would there be a problem being that there are two NIC? the onboard and the pci adapter?  while im here, i have another question, my drive is a sata drive 160GB, of which i only formatted 55GB during gentoo installation. i have three partition

1 /boot

2 /swap

3 /root

 I want to create and extended partiton for the rest of unused drive and then create logical partitions to create a separate /home parititon? this is what i have in mind

fdisk /dev/sda

new

extended

formated ext3

create my /home partiton

add it to my /etc/fstab so that it mounts every time

and then add other user accounts and give them space as well. is this the right approach?? thanks in advance

----------

## hoosierpeschke

I finally got my wireless working on my HP zv5000 laptop last night.  gentoo-wiki wireless howto is the best place to start.

Once you have all of the necessary tools emerge'd (whether you have a compatible pci card or have to use ndiswrapper), configure /etc/conf.d/wireless (you may have to create it).  

Here's a copy of mine:

```

# Put your own ESSID in here

essid_wlan0="ESSID_NAME"

mode_wlan0="auto"

# Put your channel here, not sure if it's necessary, but it works for me

channel_wlan0="2"

# These allow the hardware to fire up before launching bits everywhere

sleep_scan_wlan0="1"

sleep_associate_wlan0="5"

scan_mode_wlan0="Ad-Hoc"

#Replace "ESSID_NAME" with whatever your ESSID is

#Put your key in Hex format in where the x's are

key_ESSID_NAME="xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx"

# Setup for dhcp

config_ESSID_NAME=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ESSID_NAME="-t 30"

```

You'll also have to change wlan0 to whatever your card may be.

Once you have all of that saved, use ifconfig wlan0 up.  You can then use iwconfig to see if your connected.

--

For your hard drive question, after you've created your extended partition, you've got to create partitions in that extended partition.  So now you've got:

/dev/sda1 = /boot

/dev/sda2 = swap

/dev/sda3 = /

/dev/sda4 = extended

/dev/sda5 = /home

As for mounting it on /home, I was once told to only mount on empty folders to prevent issues, not sure what issues but I've made it a practice anyway.  I would log in at the console, tar -cvjpf home.tar.bz2 /home, mount /dev/sda5 /home, tar -xvjpf home.tar.bz2.[/url]

----------

## gerard27

Hi snakeo2,

You can disable the onboard ethernet card in the bios of your mobo.

Go into the bios after (re-)booting and hit del (probably).Search the bios menu's

for onboard ethernet and disable.

G

----------

## snakeo2

hey guys thanks for the replies.  i will try your config file hoosier see how it goes. weird thing happened last night. as i mentioned before, im using comcast for my internet and last night when i got home i ran a network cable from my gentoo box to my wireless router and rebooted. on other occassions i have installed fresh copies of gentoo  & fedora and normally after installation and reboot, im able to get on line no problem. so my first guess was comcast was having problems so i check my connections and everythign seemed fine. then i got a new sata drive, installed fresh copy of XP and no internet. and on top of that, XP is super sluggish which is weird. when i drag a window CPU usage goes to 100% and it's painfully slow. look at my specs below, so i know is not my hardware. i guessing it could be the my SATA drive that maybe it's does not have the right drivers or something. . going back to internet problem, i loaded my D-Link router cd and it couldnt find a connection. I will call comcast tonight when i get home from work. here is my question, i want to set up a network with my gentoo box and my girlfriend laptop. in the past i have done by hardwiring a computer to the wireless router and then connecting to the internet by connecting to the hardwired computer. i have never done a cross platform network and i dont want to mess with samba right now. all i want is to be able to connect to the internet with my wireless pci card. will try your script and see if it works for me. thanks in advance.

----------

## hoosierpeschke

I forgot, ifconfig wlan0 up won't work (boggled my mind last night how I got everything to work).  You need to do:

```

ln -s  /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

Then use /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start to bring up the interface...

----------

## snakeo2

emerge wpa_supplicant

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: Calculating

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.8 to /

!!! Invalid token (not "=") is

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3228, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(pkglist)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1904, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"clean",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug,cleanup=1,tree="porttree")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2464, in doebuild

    mykv,err1=ExtractKernelVersion(root+"usr/src/linux")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 806, in ExtractKernelVersion

    kernelconfig = getconfig(base_dir+"/.config")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 273, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

Exception: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /usr/src/linux/.config: l

any ideas what the problem is ??  thanks

----------

## hoosierpeschke

I have the masked version on my laptop.  Type this as root:

```

echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

If you're on x86, change amd64 for x86.  I've been using the latest and greatest and haven't had a problem... yet...

----------

## snakeo2

here is my /etc/portage/package.keywords

~net-p2p/gift-ares-0.2.2

~net-p2p/gift-gnutella-0.0.10.1

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "echo".

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ~amd64

localhost freeze # echo "net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

localhost freeze # emerge wpa_supplicant --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: Calculating

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.3 to /

!!! Invalid token (not "=") is

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3228, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(pkglist)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1904, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"clean",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug,cleanup=1,tree="porttree")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2464, in doebuild

    mykv,err1=ExtractKernelVersion(root+"usr/src/linux")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 806, in ExtractKernelVersion

    kernelconfig = getconfig(base_dir+"/.config")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 273, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

Exception: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /usr/src/linux/.config: line 161 in /usr/src/linux/.config

any more ideas?? thanks

----------

## hoosierpeschke

The invalid token means that something is wrong with your syntax in your package.keywords file.  Looking at what you posted, it differs from the way I enter packages into that file.  Have you had problems emerging the other two packages in that file?

Here's what I would do:

Open your /etc/portage/package.keywords file and delete the line I had suggested you enter.

Then try to emerge this way:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av wpa-supplicant

```

The only problem doing it this way is when you update your system, it will try and downgrade your wpa-supplicant.

Try it and let me know if it works.

----------

## snakeo2

hoosier,

thanks for the tip here is what i did. opened my /etc/portage/pakckages.keywords and deleted the lines i had there

then i emerge as you suggested here is the output. let me know if you know what it all means

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av wpa-supplicant

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: Calculating

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "wpa-supplicant".

localhost freeze # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av wpa_supplicant

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: Calculating

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.3  +dbus -gsm -madwifi +qt +readline +ssl 530 kB

Total size of downloads: 530 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.3 to /

!!! Invalid token (not "=") is

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3228, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(pkglist)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1904, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"clean",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug,cleanup=1,tree="porttree")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2464, in doebuild

    mykv,err1=ExtractKernelVersion(root+"usr/src/linux")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 806, in ExtractKernelVersion

    kernelconfig = getconfig(base_dir+"/.config")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 273, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

Exception: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /usr/src/linux/.config: line 161 in /usr/src/linux/.config

localhost freeze #

----------

## hoosierpeschke

Sorry about giving you the bit of wrong information about wpa-supplicant vs wpa_supplicant.

Now it looks like a problem with your kernel's .config file in /usr/src/linux.  Here's a couple of questions:

1.  Are you using the genkernel or gentoo-sources?

2.  If you issue the command ls -l /usr/src/linux, does it link to your latest kernel version?

If you have a genkernel you might want to just try re-emerging it (I'm not sure if that would work because I use gentoo-sources).

If you have the gentoo-sources kernel, what you'll probably have to do is delete the .config file in /usr/src/linux and reconfigure and recompile your kernel.  Although, you might want to `cd /usr/linux/src` and type `make oldconfig` first.  This evaluates kernel options compared to your .config file.  It may fix that problem without having to configure everything from scratch.

----------

## snakeo2

im pretty sure i emerged gentoo-sources during installation. i did however compiled via genkernel because when i compiled manually it wouldnt boot and genkernel seemed to solve the problem. I actually been wanting to migrate to manually compiled kernel but i dont know how to go about it. i guess i can cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig , cp /boot/image etc and see if it works. im afraid that i may screw things up. im planning on dowloading and installing fedora 5 64bit, and set up a dual boot, cause right now my soundcard does not work. mind you i have an onboard and a pci soundcard. i compiled the kernel to support alsa, it didnt work. then i emerge alsa-driver, tool, utils, etc, still didnt work. but back to the problem at hand, i'll do some reading over the weekend how to migrate to a manually compiled kernel. my fear is that since i compiled with genkernel and grub is already set up with it, it may not boot.

----------

## hoosierpeschke

Do you know how to manually configure grub?  If you do, you can leave your genkernel (for backup) and try out manually configuring a different kernel.  The biggest thing in compiling your own kernel is knowing your hardward.  The command `lspci` gives a lot of information and having your motherboard manual is even better.

----------

